# 2008 The Year in Photos



## Overread (Jan 1, 2009)

Idea from LaFoto 







its been a long and great year


----------



## Battou (Jan 1, 2009)

I will participate as well





 See it bigger here


----------



## MissMia (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's my contribution! 






Wishing everyone a great 2009!


----------



## Kris142 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey guys, my first post. After seeing this thought I would throw one together real fast. To start off with, I love photography, my main subject is motocross. I'm 15 and just started photography a few months ago. Anyway, here you go:


----------



## Artograph (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW!!!!  Wow!!

Great photos everyone!!!!  

(I have no idea how you guys put them all together like that...anyone care to share??  LOL!)


----------



## Overread (Jan 6, 2009)

Sure - in mine I just resized each photo down to 150 pixels on the longest side (I did this in stages and sharpened at each stage to preseve the sharpness of the photo - not many stages - about 5 I think)
Then I opened a new blank file in photoshop elements and set it to a size that I wanted for the photo (1000*1000 in this case) and then copied and pasted each photo into that new file - moving them round into their positions


----------



## Artograph (Jan 6, 2009)

Overread said:


> Sure - in mine I just resized each photo down to 150 pixels on the longest side (I did this in stages and sharpened at each stage to preseve the sharpness of the photo - not many stages - about 5 I think)
> Then I opened a new blank file in photoshop elements and set it to a size that I wanted for the photo (1000*1000 in this case) and then copied and pasted each photo into that new file - moving them round into their positions


 
Ohhhhhhh...thank you very much.  I'm putting Photoshop on my wishlist.  (As I do not have means of PP right now, other than in Photo:blushing:bucket!  Oye!)


----------



## Kris142 (Jan 6, 2009)

Artograph said:


> Ohhhhhhh...thank you very much.  I'm putting Photoshop on my wishlist.  (As I do not have means of PP right now, other than in Photo:blushing:bucket!  Oye!)



Well until you get photoshop, you can download the trial, or try GIMP, which is completely free, almost as good as photoshop.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's my offering! Y'alls collages making me jealous though. Very nice looking layouts (and pics!)


----------



## Chiller (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:  Some awesome images here.  Well done everyone :thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 7, 2009)

These are FUN!


----------



## bigalbest (Jan 7, 2009)

I like this.


----------



## Kris142 (Jan 8, 2009)

Some great photos here!

Person above me, do you mind sharing how you got the pic of the top of the camera like that?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, since I've been mentioned as the one who first had the idea, I might want to place my 2008-collage in here, too, at last! 






So there. Done.


----------



## bigalbest (Jan 8, 2009)

Kris142 said:


> Some great photos here!
> 
> Person above me, do you mind sharing how you got the pic of the top of the camera like that?



No I don't mind, setup shot HERE.


----------

